# Replacement rear red fog lamp -euramobil integra810



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

I have finally found a stockist of COBO lights or at least another make which is the same dimensions as the COBO units. The supplier is a firm called camelot Automotive in Newcastle under Lyme telephone 08712360588 speak to Nigel, email information @camelot-automotive .co .uk


----------

